# pressure ulcer and open wounds



## coder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good Afternoon Coding world,

I finally understand how to code the debridement procedures for 2011. My concern would be the ICD9 codes, since we are allowed to only bill the same depth and level of tissue removed how would the icd-9 list

eg: Doctor documents
11043 for the rt hip pressure ulcer
11043 for the rt hip pressure ulcer  
11043 for lt hip aterial disease

this would be billed with one cpt code 11043 and if over 20 sqcm 11046 for additonal, the issue I have is what would be the ICD 9 associated with the procedure???would I list all ICD9??? if there are over 8 debridemts performed with the same debridement level how ould the billing sytem handle this????


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 21, 2010)

What ICD-9 codes are you working with? Any possibility you could post a scrubbed (no PHI) operative note?


----------



## coder1 (Dec 22, 2010)

eg: Doctor documents

9/21

11043  707.04 707.25 (according to the guidelines for pressure ulcer for 2011 the same
11043  707.04 707.23 code can be used for pressure ulcer but if staging different      11043  440.23            billed twice)
11043  890.1 


I hope this is helpful for you,

Thanks


----------

